

HN User Stephenbez - I owe you $20 for your feedback - VandyILL

First, other HN users, sorry for cluttering the board with this.<p>I offered a $20 amazon gift card for critiquing an idea a month ago &amp; said I&#x27;d award it today.  Stephenbez offered the best critique, but I can no longer comment on that thread.<p>This post is just to reach out to him and let him know to contact me about arranging the gift card.<p>Sorry again for the off topic comment, but I want to follow through on my offer.
======
xauronx
A link to the original post would be interesting, since you're cluttering up
my eye balls anyhow. :)

------
AznHisoka
I'll claim it if he doesn't :)

~~~
VandyILL
haha. I might do something like it again, so keep an eye out i guess?

